# Ticklish



## Mrs. Cruiser (Jul 25, 2011)

First time poster...

Let me start by saying that hubby and I have a great life! But one of the issues I am working on right now is being ticklish. When we start having sex I am usually ticklish even tho my mind and body are ready. It's just getting over the ticklish aspect. 

I am wondering if anyone else has experienced a similar situtation and what you did to overcome this? Or what suggestions you may have. 

Thanks!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife is so tickelish that it has at times frustrated me out of the mood. cant touch anything without her recoiling and giggling, so bad i just get up and walk. strange that it isnt like that ALL of the time but i cannot touch her feet, stomach, sides and often her neck. 

with that said i dont really know what you can do about it. i recognize that but it isnt really any less frustrating


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Exposure therapy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Come on there has to be some women on here who have this issue. Lol. This is just something Mrs. Cruiser and I are trying to work through. Sex doesn't have to be serious all the time but when the giggles invade lovemaking most of the time it can a an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm only ticklish after I orgasm and he wants to keep going lollll


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm ticklish but it doesn't seem to affect sex really at least he never told me it did, he never stopped in the middle of sex or anything cause of a giggle here or there. Actually I got this tattoo on my back and for some reason when I'm in the mood and my husband touchs it I giggle cause it tickles. Never used to tickle on my back before the tattoo its weird. But yeah sometimes he will randomly put his hand on it and if i giggle he knows.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Well, what we ended up doing is finding a good amount of palm pressure, and she would just lay her hand on me with that amount of pressure, she would maintain it and move around slowly. I eventually got comfortable with being touched in those areas. Im still a little ticklish, and she knows it, but she can touch my abdoman now without me laughing and flipping out.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Some people are just more skin sensitive than others, and sometimes that sensitivity can change over time. After having my first son, I had certain areas of my body that became more sensitive and ticklish that had not been that way before. :scratchhead:

You can try touching different areas of the body (avoiding the most ticklish spots), try using different degrees of firmness (normally a more firm or solid touch will be better), or try using different parts of your hand/body (such as a palm instead of fingertips) or even different kinds of materials to touch with.

Best wishes.


----------



## Mrs. Cruiser (Jul 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I'm only ticklish after I orgasm and he wants to keep going lollll


I have to say that is me, too.  But it's a different situation.


----------



## Mrs. Cruiser (Jul 25, 2011)

What's interesting is that the very places that are ticklish also tend to be the very places that bring the most excitement. I told DH not to stop when I'm all giggly but maybe give me a minute to calm down. We'll see how it goes...


----------

